# Anesthesia coding for code 36512



## Christinalynn (Mar 27, 2009)

Normally this code is done with a local.  There is not an ASA code for this.  Can anyone help w/ billing this code?


----------



## ssebikari (Mar 27, 2009)

True there is no ASA code for 36512, the local anesthesia is not billable.  You will need the appropriate P code for the red blood cells depending on what type was used.
Hope this helps!


----------



## jdrueppel (Mar 29, 2009)

If I'm understanding, an anesthesia provider performed more than local anesthesia for this service, right?  If so, and there is medical necessity, you could bill 01999 (unlisted) with the -23 modifier (unusual anesthesia).  Be prepared to send medical rationale to substantiate the charge.

Julie, CPC


----------



## Christinalynn (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for your help.  That is what I thought.  There is not many codes for the medical necessity of this.  As an Anesthesiologist billing wish us luck getting this paid............


----------

